# Sleeping on the job



## maplegum (Mar 16, 2011)

Bailey and Willow sleep as hubby works in the garage.


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh look at them



Such a hard life they lead


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 16, 2011)

that is adorable!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 16, 2011)

Awwwwwww! Cutest thing ever!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 16, 2011)

Unbelievable! They are darling. Just hangin out with dad!


----------



## MINI REASONS (Mar 16, 2011)

That is just too cute!!



:wub


----------



## CZP1 (Mar 16, 2011)

They're not spoiled!



They are so cute!!


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 16, 2011)

Awww! They are just darling, Leonie!



What little characters.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 16, 2011)

Those two are spoiled ROTTEN I tell you! Rotten!



Love the pics!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 17, 2011)

awesome photos - and of course awesome horses! you should submit that photo for publication. very sweet!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 17, 2011)

I had to show my hubby that picture last night. I could tell by the look on his face he wants that kind of relationship with our little girls. He was badly injured TWICE last year by large horses but I feel he's weakening to the charms of the minis. Those pictures are just adorable!


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 18, 2011)

I Love it


----------



## Seashells (Mar 18, 2011)

They seem content! That's the best!


----------

